# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Aankomen vergt doorzettingsvermogen!

## Ed1974

Hallo,

Mijn naam is Ed en ik ben 38 jaar oud. Mijn hele leven ben ik eigenlijk al dun geweest. Ik ben 1.72 lang en heb altijd zo'n 52/53 kilo gewogen, dit is al sinds mijn tienerjaren zo. Tot ruim 4 maanden geleden rookte ik ook nog, daarna ben ik gestopt, waardoor mijn gewicht naar 54/55 kilo ging. Roken vermindert de eetlust, dus stoppen met roken verhoogt de eetlust. Hierdoor aankomen is dan eigenlijk ook een logisch gevolg.

Maar ook 54/55 kilo is gewoon nog net te weinig voor iemand met mijn lengte (en leeftijd). Zo'n 1 maand geleden heb ik de knoop doorgehakt om actief te werken aan het aankomen in lichaamsgewicht icm krachttraining. Soms heb je van die heldere momenten...  :Wink:  Puur door het eten van genoeg calorieen en krachttraining is het me gelukt om binnen deze maand maar liefst ruim 5 kilo aan te komen. Ik zit nu op 60 kilo.  :Big Grin:  Mijn doel is het om 65 te bereiken en dan heb ik er vrede mee.

Welnu, voor de mensen die te mager zijn en willen aankomen, maar die het niet lukt, een aantal opmerkingen/tips die ik nu uit mijn korte ervaring kan meedelen:

- Je denkt dat je genoeg eet? Reken het eens uit, letterlijk. Zoek op wat iemand van jouw leeftijd en lengte aan calorieen tot zich moet nemen en bereken iedere iedere calorie van hetgeen dat je iedere dag eet en dat voor een langere periode. Je zult zien dat je de benodigde hoeveelheid calorieeen bij lange na niet haalt, hoezeer je ook denkt dit wel te halen.  :Wink:  Dat gold voor mij in ieder geval wel. Ik dacht altijd dat ik genoeg at (weliswaar onregelmatig) maar nadat ik ging rekenen haalde ik mijn benodigde calorieeen bij lange na niet. Niet gek dat aankomen dan niet lukt...

- Niks is zo moeilijk als dingen te eten als je geen honger hebt. In mijn geval: voor mijn gewicht/lengte zou ik incl. beweging zo'n 2200 kcal per dag moeten hebben. Ik zorg er nu voor dat ik zo'n 3000 kcal per dag tot me neem. Het overschot aan calorieeen moet dus ervoor zorgen dat ik aankom. Om het aantal calorieeen te bereiken is het dus beter om verspreid over de hele dag te blijven eten. Maar wat je bijvoorbeeld ook kan doen, is rauwe havermout met melk mixen en dit regelmatig op een dag drinken. 100 gram havermout bevat zo'n 360 kcal per 100 gram. Het voordeel van havermout, vind ik, is dat het makkelijk weg te drinken is en je hiervan heel wat grammen naar binnen kunt werken op een dag zodat het aantal kilocalorieen flink stijgt. Daarnaast is havermout supergezond.

Ikzelf neem minimaal 100 gram havermout met 250 melk per dag en soms het dubbele, net hoe het uitkomt.

- Krachttraining kan ik iedereen aanraden. Krachttraining zorgt ervoor dat je spiermassa kweekt, welke zwaarder is dan puur lichaamsvet. Je kan beginnen met simpel opdrukken, buikspieroefeningen en lichte oefeningen met dumbells. Ik maak zelf gebruik van dumbells/halters en train daarbij alle spiergroepen: rug, schouders, armen, borst, benen, etc. Het is maar net hoe gek je het zelf wilt maken...  :Wink: 

Overigens is het bij krachttraining des te meer van belang hoe de verhouding is van de koolhyrdaten, vet en eiwitten die er in het eten zitten. Spieren hebben zo genoeg eiwitten nodig om op te kunnen bouwen, dus is het belangrijk dat je de juiste dingen eet.

- Doorzettingsvermogen is van groot belang. Ik moet zeggen dat ik zelf ook niet zo'n doorzetter ben. Maar nu ik eenmaal heb gezien dat het stug volhouden loont, wil ik nu alleen maar ermee doorgaan.  :Big Grin:  

Ik wens iedereen die wil aankomen veel succes! Het kan echt, niks is onmogelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ed1974

Oh, indien je krachttraining wilt gaan doen, kan ik je aanraden Creatine te gebruiken. Dat is een stof die ook in je lichaam zit en die ervoor zorgt dat de spieren energie krijgen. Creatine kun je als supplement aanschaffen.

Indien je puur wilt aankomen zonder krachttraining, dan zou je kunnen overwegen om als supplement een weightgainer te nemen. Dit zijn veelal poeders die je in shakevorm kunt drinken en die de nodige calorieen geven. Er wordt wel eens gezegd dat weightgainers niet werken, maar ik kan niet zeggen dat dat niet waar is. .Al puur om de extra calorieen die je ermee inneemt, zou het moeten werken..

----------

